# Any updates on Greenup Dam?



## Arnett_517 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hows the water level? Anything hitting? Thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A few fish around if you can avoid the debris


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave,thanks for the report.Think one would need boots today for the lower walkway?Haven't fished the walkway since last fall but have been doing fair on sauger after about 8 pm.Will get there about 4:00 pm. to 5m.today,a lot earlier than normal for me,may try for some hybrids with bucktails and swim baits.Looks like you had a good day.
Jake


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I went down on friday evening and didnt catch anything except for some snags. must be jigging wrong or something


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

any shad or skipjack running


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished from dark until after 11 pm.,brought home seven nice sauger and one hybrid.Should be plenty next year because I completely lost track of the short throw backs.Seen a few more hybrids caught.Didn't see any shad but they should be there now or soon.

Jake


----------



## Arnett_517 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the good reports guys!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

This hybrid was caught a few miles downriver of Greenup today. She was stuffed full of eggs and settled the scales right at 14 pds.


----------



## huntinmup2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice hybrid


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice one.
Jake


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

how is everyone fishing? ive tried jigging with no luck along with just straight reeling my jigs. any advice?


----------



## Mike_001 (Aug 11, 2011)

I do alot of catfishing from a boat below markland dam. I catch severl good blues and flatheads. I was wondering if anyone is catching catfish or skipjack below greenup dam? Also how close can you get a boat to the dam? Never fished here before and any help would be appreciated.... Thanks


----------

